# Life is Good Again!



## MsMarsha (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all:

I am finally back from my total thyroidectomy and neck dissection surgery from the Medullary cancer scare. It was alittle rough day or two in the hosp. They had an issue with my HBP and IBS. After that I felt like my old self again. My Doc and family are very happy with my progress and said I am like a different person now. Having muscle issues but the endo said that build up from being sedentary for a couple of months. Trying my best to do my workout to get my strength back again. My energy level is so much better!

Thank you to all who gave me the support and information I needed to get my health back.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Huzzah! So good to hear that things went alright and that you're feeling good again.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Excellent news!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy and proud for you!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great update! I'm so glad to hear it!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Marsha, I'm glad you are doing so well! :hugs:

Was it confirmed to be medullary thyroid cancer? Just curious.


----------

